# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Vage klachten PDS.

## gekvanpds

Goedendag,

Inmiddels is ongeveer een jaar geleden PDS vastgesteld bij mij. Vooral aan het begin had ik hier ook de typische klachten voor: obstipatie, diarree, buikpijn, buikkrampen enzovoorts. Vanaf dat moment ook diverse medicijnen gaan gebruiken zoals movicolon.

Movicolon bleek uiteindelijk averechts te werken bij mij, kreeg er bijvoorbeeld een opgeblazen gevoel van.

Nu is de situatie bij mij erg veranderd, buikkrampen en buikpijn zijn eigenlijk nooit meer aanwezig. Wel is het zo dat ik het idee heb dat 'teveel' ontlasting heb. Eens in de zoveel tijd heb ik een dag waarop ik 8/10 (soms wel meer) keer op een dag ontlasting heb en dit zijn dan geen kleine beetjes. Nu weet ik dat er behoorlijk wat ontlasting in de darmen kan zitten maar dat lijkt mij alleen als je op andere dagen minder ontlasting dan normaal hebt. Dit is echter niet het geval bij mij, ook op andere dagen heb ik behoorlijk wat ontlasting.

Ik heb dus het idee dat ik teveel ontlasting produceer, is dit, op de één of andere manier, mogelijk? Ontlasting is wel wat waterig en dun maar zeker geen diarree. Zou dit, bijvoorbeeld, kunnen komen door een gebrek aan vezels oid?

----------


## Wendy

Ik zou niet weten of dit mogelijk is, maar bij jou blijkt het wel zo te zijn. Ik heb ook wel eens vaker op een dag ontlasting, maar hooguit 3 keer en dan kleine beetjes.

Iemand anders ervaring?

----------


## Foodie

Goedenavond,

Wat vervelend om te horen dat je je er zo naar door voelt. 

De website www.darmgezondheid.nl heeft veel informatie over IBS-klachten en daarnaast ook dagelijks updates van belangrijke wetenschappelijke artikelen in begrijpelijke taal.

http://www.darmgezondheid.nl/consume...ingen/pds.html

Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt. Sterkte!

----------


## Pol fore

10 maal naar het toilet gaan per dag is niet normaal! Vezels zullen ervoor zorgen dat je nog meer naar het toilet hoeft te gaan... Het kan wel voor meer bulk zorgen in je stoelgang. 

Consumeer je vaak melkproducten of graanproducten? Mijn vrouwtje had vroeger ook pds en sinds ze in aanraking kwam met een dietist en melk en gluten vermeed beterden haar klachten aanzienlijk. Ze is zo goed als klachtenvrij wat heerlijk is om terug mijn normale vrouwtje te zien zonder depressief in de zetel te zitten met buikklachten!

Ik raad je aan om even melk en gluten te gaan vermijden. Ik las het op een gezondheidswebsite dat vooral melk en gluten (maar ook bonen en kruiden) klachten opwekken. Zie: http://wegmetpds.be/blog/prikkelbare-darm-syndroom/

Ook neemt mijn vrouwtje geregeld probiotica om haar darmflora te onderhouden. Dit helpt haar stoelgang ook vorm te geven en hierdoor kan ze het veel langer ophouden en controleren. Even proberen?

Groet,
Pol en leen

----------


## EdithMahler

Goeie adviezen; vermijden melk en gluten. Je zorgt daarmee voor minder belasting voor je spijsverteringsorganen. Qua vezels kan ik je kokosvezels aanbevelen (goed merk is AmanPrana - bij reformwinkel verkrijgbaar). Er is nog veel meer te doen hoor, maar hiermee ben je al een end op weg.

Bekijk ook de ingrediënten en bijwerkingen van de medicijnen die je gebruikt, zodat je weet wat je inneemt en welke stoffen erin zitten. 

Ja, probiotica neem ik zelf ook. Mocht je daar info over willen kun je naar biosa.nl gaan, daar staat o.a. uitleg over probiotica algemeen (die is nl ook al in je darmen van nature aan wezig). Op die site staat het produkt dat ik zelf gebruik en ook goed ken.
Zet ook je stress-factoren op een rij; en waar mogelijk minderen. Stress heeft ook invloed op de darmwerking.

In het algemeen: Je klachten heel serieus nemen. Darmen minder belasten en waar mogelijk ondersteunen. Dubbele hulp, zogezegd.

succes
groet,
Edith

----------

